# Chen Bing - Laojia Yilu & Laojia Erlu



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## blindsage (Mar 1, 2013)

Now practicing Chen style, I see this with a different eye than I did before.  Interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2013)

blindsage said:


> Now practicing Chen style, I see this with a different eye than I did before. Interesting.



Cool


Lot more obvious circles in Chen than Yang, also a lot more obvious fajin; to me there is a measurable internal power to Chen if you pay attention to what is going on when you do the forms. It is there in Yang as well, it is just that it is a lot harder to sense. 

Chen was my favorite taijiquan style but there were (and are) no good Chen teachers in my area so I pursued Yang. But now with my knees I doubt I will ever be able to do Chen again


----------

